# Large and Small Oil filters? (1.8t)



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey everbody i have a quick question. On Ecs website, they have a large and small oil filter. I was wondering if they are any major differences other than that the large oil filter needs a tool to remove. Is it ok to use the small (standard) one on my 1.8t? thanks


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

If you are doing 10k changes, the bigger filter would be better. Otherwise, the smaller filter should work fine. Transverse 1.8t has a larger sump and no issues with the routing of the return oil line to the turbo near the exhaust.


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

though small oil filters are like having a small peepee


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*large filter*

the large filter is a service bullitin upgrade for the 1.8 passat. has nothing to do with oil change interval but rather capacity. used on a passat it increases capacity to a full 4 qts., on a transverse 1.8 (jetta etc.) it increases it to a full five qts. it fits the tranverse fine although a little tight. they're both about the same cost, so i used the larger one. the strap wrench is cheap.

you missed the boat again soup


----------



## emieu1 (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies. Just ordered it from ECS


----------

